# Players Who Play From The Head vs The Heart



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Pretty much sums up how I feel.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I would put Vai at the top of the list.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

So here's a thought - what if by listening to one of the player's mentioned as having no heart, you discover something in their style, tone, etc. that speaks to you on a personal level, yes, even gets you *sniff* right there.
Are they still players without heart?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

LanceT said:


> So here's a thought - what if by listening to one of the player's mentioned as having no heart, you discover something in their style, tone, etc. that speaks to you on a personal level, yes, even gets you *sniff* right there.
> Are they still players without heart?


Yes, and it’s means you are a tin man too.

Just kidding, you make a good point


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

LanceT said:


> So here's a thought - what if by listening to one of the player's mentioned as having no heart, you discover something in their style, tone, etc. that speaks to you on a personal level, yes, even gets you *sniff* right there.
> Are they still players without heart?


No one said anything about someone having no heart.

It was some players play from the head, some play from the heart.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Guncho said:


> No one said anything about someone having no heart


A bit of misinterpretation perhaps though if someone plays from the head, they can't be playing from the heart, therefore they are playing without heart.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmmm.

I'm not sure it has to be "either-or". Just because something doesn't speak to me doesn't mean that it doesn't come from the heart. And just because something is simple enough that I can actually pay it doesn't mean that it didn't come from the head. I would imagine the best players do both.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm 100% percent a heart player. I cant trust my brain to kick in for a solo.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

My ears are attached to my head, so I guess I play from/with my head.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't think the point of what Iommi was saying was that players are either 100% head or 100% heart, he's saying he would rather listen to players who sound like they are searching for the right note vs players who just know all the notes and it's easy for them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some of us are almost always searching for the right note--maybe too much!

As for heart vs head--how about both?
Some play from the heart, but have no head for it--and it sounds awful.
Some are technically brilliant-but boring.

I would not put Satriani in the head category--especially if you see him live.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I have seen Satriani live and would put him in the head category. He's great but there's not a lot of tension in his playing. It's easy for him.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Does Satriani think it’s easy? How about Pat Metheny? Head or heart.

One man’s head could be another man’s heart.

Perhaps what Iommi means is that what Satriani plays is not what Iommi’s heart would play or wants to listen to.

At the end of the day, lets just celebrate our differences and enjoy the music that speaks to us, whether it be the head or the heart.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

You have to learn to play from the head first then turn that into playing from the heart. That's the only way to advance.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I find playing style like Vai's to be rather boring. They're extremely talented players but that style bores me.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SaucyJack said:


> I find playing style like Vai's to be rather boring. They're extremely talented players but that style bores me.


Yeah, does nothing for me either. Compare him to say Gilmour. Even the Beatles guitar playing wasn't inspired.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Yeah, does nothing for me either. Compare him to say Gilmour. Even the Beatles guitar playing wasn't inspired.


Yeah, I've been listening too some Kenny Wayne Shepherd lately. He's got some nice licks and feel to his playing as well.

The Beatles and most of that 60's era music wasn't really guitar solo oriented. I like a good combination of song plus an expressive solo to match. David Gilmour/Pink Floyd had that mastered. 

Here's a great example. Keith Urban and John Mayer. 






I know this is the internet and I'm not supposed to like John Mayer but this great stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

I was always (still am) a dual lead fan.
Maiden, Priest etc.
My fav.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> I was always (still am) a dual lead fan.
> Maiden, Priest etc.
> My fav.


They are great together, but no Duane/Dickey


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SaucyJack said:


> Yeah, I've been listening too some Kenny Wayne Shepherd lately. He's got some nice licks and feel to his playing as well.
> 
> The Beatles and most of that 60's era music wasn't really guitar solo oriented. I like a good combination of song plus an expressive solo to match. David Gilmour/Pink Floyd had that mastered.
> 
> ...


I’ll admit to liking John Mayer. His comments around the Silver Sky were well put.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I like how Blackmore throws out the negative comments regarding his tenure in Deep Purple as if it the problems were all all “them” while all accounts appear to indicate the opposite.

That’s Ego for you. So big, it alters his reality.

I didn’t see Iomi anywhere...?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I play with both my head and my heart. Not everyone feels music the same way. Different strokes for blah blah. I'm glad Ritchie didn't knock Satch or Morse. Although it may seem like just heady music, some musicians DO feel that shit pretty strongly in the heart. I think the difference stems from how you approach and think about music. It comes down to preference and taste IMO.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Head? Heart? How do you separate them, except by our own biases? 

Personally, I think if you don't have both a head and a heart, your music is going to be rather, ..... ummm, .... quiet. 

If it's about taste/feel/fill-in-your-own-synonym, I think Vai shows a lot of that in this:







As always, YMMV. I also think there are examples of most any hot player (Satch, Morse, Petrucci. etc) having tracks like this, too. Really, it's all in the ear of the beholder.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Head? Heart? How do you separate them, except by our own biases?
> 
> Personally, I think if you don't have both a head and a heart, your music is going to be rather, ..... ummm, .... quiet.
> 
> ...


One if the most expressive peices of guitar work I've heard from those guys was a Satch instrumental, called Crying if I remember correctly


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Edit - delete


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I've been listening to some Kenny Wayne Shepherd lately. He's got some really great short and to the point solos that work great in some of his songs.


----------

